# The joys of getting to BLS Pt's.



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Feb 14, 2017)

If you are lucky to work as a medic in a progressive state and system you will get this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

Lol, I don't but I absolutely get it.


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Feb 14, 2017)

It's nice, I got my privilege taking away for a month once. Haha but I trusted my EMT and a dam RN snitched on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't get it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E tank (Feb 14, 2017)

BLS'ed a patient with chest pain, maybe? That's all I got...


----------



## Kevinf (Feb 14, 2017)

References basics prompting patients to say they have chest pain so the medic has to run the call, I presume.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2017)

E tank said:


> BLS'ed a patient with chest pain, maybe? That's all I got...



That's what I gathered. Should read "I'm lazy, pick up my slack!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 15, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's what I gathered. Should read "I'm lazy, pick up my slack!"


Lol, fair enough, but arguably there still should be a bit of confidence instilled in your partner enough so that he or she (the tech) has the confidence in you to trust your initial assessment. With that, if or when they feel something is awry, the paramedic should not chastise them or their feelers/ findings; this I also understand all too well.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 15, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's what I gathered. Should read "I'm lazy, pick up my slack!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I tend to agree, I've definitely watched some of my coworkers talk patients into having chest pain. Or badger patients into receiving narcotics when they did not actually want any.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2017)

Tigger said:


> While I tend to agree, I've definitely watched some of my coworkers talk patients into having chest pain. Or badger patients into receiving narcotics when they did not actually want any.





VentMonkey said:


> Lol, fair enough, but arguably there still should be a bit of confidence instilled in your partner enough so that he or she (the tech) has the confidence in you to trust your initial assessment. With that, if or when they feel something is awry, the paramedic should not chastise them or their feelers/ findings; this I also understand all too well.



Very true. 

Yet another reason I like dual medic, my call is my call is my call. Only time we have to make a decision on who's call it is is first thing in the morning.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 20, 2017)

I have had new (or lazy) basics do the following:  (Sometimes intentionally sometimes not knowing better)
     Call for medic cause HR was 150  (Temp was 104.9):  they were a block from ED,  I was 5 miles away>   Dispatch sent me.    Although it took me awhile to learn than HR goes up about 10-15 for every degree in temp.
      "Sir are you having pain in your chest"  During pt assessment:   EVERY ONE HE DID FOR first 3 months.   Surprising how many people will say yes.   
        "Is your pain 10/10?"  and before you answer if you say yes then you will get pain relief from medic (didn't tell them they had to wait for medic to arrive, evaluate patient and decide to give them meds.
       The patient is having weakness on one side (Stroke patients got ALS transports):   Didn't bother to tell dispatch that the patient was equally weak on the other side.
       She may be having a MI, I need a medic;   25 y/o F  fast pitch softball pitcher who took a line drive to the left rib cage.  Chest pain started about the time she hit the ground.     They were 5 blocks from the ED;   I was 2 minutes away.   Basic had her on O2, and had given her ASA already;  when I arrived he dug out Nitro and was going to give it to her til I stopped him.    Tried to get his partner to drive emergent and when I told them both no, he got mad and threatened his partner if she didn't go emergent he would have her fired.   I offered to drop him off at the corner..   Then  he went and  told the Medical director that I refused to treat the pt correctly.     'All" I did was  ask her a couple of questions and gave her 100mcg Fentanyl IN;   no more pain for awhile.


----------



## Martyn (May 8, 2017)

Bit like a first responder saying to a dialysis pt...'Oh, you are being sick so you don't want to go to dialysis today?', put a stop to that one PDQ


----------



## Bullets (Aug 23, 2018)

Doesnt matter, ill assess and release right back to them


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 5, 2018)

Growing up in NJ, I would think that every fly car system could triage a patient back to the BLS crew.  Sometimes BLS should call ALS because ALS knows more, or has more tools to evaluate.... even if the medic says "nah, your good, take them to the hospital" that doesn't indicate that the BLS was wrong, only that the medic is more educated and has more toys to determine that the patient is stable.

Even on a ALS truck with an EMT/Medic, if the patient requires ALS, the medic treats, if the call is BLS, or the ALS dispatch is not an ALS patient, once a 12 lead is clear, the patient goes in BLS.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 5, 2018)

johnrsemt said:


> She may be having a MI, I need a medic;   25 y/o F  fast pitch softball pitcher who took a line drive to the left rib cage.  Chest pain started about the time she hit the ground.     They were 5 blocks from the ED;   I was 2 minutes away.   Basic had her on O2, and had given her ASA already;  when I arrived he dug out Nitro and was going to give it to her til I stopped him.    Tried to get his partner to drive emergent and when I told them both no, he got mad and threatened his partner if she didn't go emergent he would have her fired.   I offered to drop him off at the corner..   Then  he went and  told the Medical director that I refused to treat the pt correctly.     'All" I did was  ask her a couple of questions and gave her 100mcg Fentanyl IN;   no more pain for awhile.


So glad those people are rare.....most of the medics I know would have their boot so far up your *** if you threaten someone's job when you aren't doing yours properly.


----------

